# [radeon] Augmenter les perfs 3D (résolu)

## init1

Bonsoir,

J'ai une carte ATI HD 4870 1Go, sur une gentoo en amd64.

La 3D fonctionne (c'est déjà un point positif) mais ne dépasse pas les 75FPs environ, cela permet une certaine fluidité c'est sur, mais un peu mieux serait le bienvenue.

Le but de ce topic est donc de rassembler les astuces concernant l'augmentation des perfs, par exemple une section/option en plus dans le xorg.conf ?

Je n'ai rien rajouté de plus que le X -configure que voici (à part la section ServerFlags pour le matos) :

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> 
> 	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

Ou un module, un logiciel, tant soit peu pour améliorer le rendu.

 ! MerciLast edited by init1 on Tue Jul 27, 2010 10:44 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Picani

Regarde si t'as pas des petites erreurs dans ton /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

----------

## init1

Salut,

Je note ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.
> 
> 	Entry deleted from font path.
> 
> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.
> ...

 

Et 

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) RADEON(0): Color tiling is not yet supported on R600/R700
> 
> 

 

et c'est un peu près tout, en gros c'est des warning, je ne sias pas si ça a quelquonque importance ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Autre chose : peut-être que le FPS affiché correspond tout simplement à la fréquence de ton moniteur, et ainsi donc la fréquence de sortie de la carte  :Wink: 

----------

## init1

XavierMiller, le ic c'est que dans les anciennes installations j'avais le proprio (oui oui passé au libre) et bin je montais largement plus (disons c'était affiché) mais je sens que la fluidité n'est pas maximale.

----------

## guilc

Je parie que tu utilises un window manager avec compositing => il fonctionne en mode vsync => la fréquence affichée par glxgears est la fréquence de balayage. C'est normal. Et glxgear n'est pas un benchmark (puisque j'imagine que ce chiffre de fps vient de glxgears) : cela ne présupose aucunement des capacités 3D de la carte !

----------

## init1

Je voudrais bien te croire guilc, mais comme je l'ai déjà dit,  avant, sur un même WM (awesome au passage) il m'affichait bien plus, et sur glxgears ça dépasse pas 60, non j'ai tiré ces valeurs depuis urban terror  :Wink:  je trouve que c'est déjà fluide, mais on s'en quand même quelques petits saccadements très légers.

N'y a t"il pas d'options/modules à activer ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Wikipédia wrote:*   

> En dessous de 70 Hz, du fait de la persistance rétinienne, l'œil est capable de percevoir le changement d'image.

 

Aurais-tu un œil bionique ? Raconte nous tes souffrances dans les salles de cinéma (24 images par seconde).  :Laughing: 

----------

## init1

Oui le coup des 24 images par secondes oui oui, mais en réalité on peut noter une certaine fluidité, d'ailleurs faites le test, c'est fluide à 70fps, mais quadn c'est à 90 ç'est encore mieux. Et puis aussi voir jusqu'à ou le driver libre permet d'aller ?

----------

## Fenril

Salut,

Avant de dire que ça n'est pas fluide, as-tu comparé tes résultats avec d'autres cartes graphiques de gamme équivalente mais chez nVidia ? Au moins tu aurais eu un point de repère... Pour cela, t'as des benchmark populaires chez Unigine.

Un nombre fps limite constant, ça sent grave le vsync quand même... Après casse ta tirelire et achète la dernière carte graph à la mode  :Laughing: 

Sinon, si tu veux plus avoir les messages de warning dans Xorg.0.log, tu peux commenter les lignes de FontPath (le WM gère les fonts lui-même). Pour le warning ACPI, c'est que tu n'as pas mis le script à se lancer au démarrage. Pour cela, il faut faire ça :

```
rc-update add acpid default
```

Attention, il faut savoir si l'ACPI de ta carte-mère est supporté, et que les options le concernant sont activé dans le noyau, sinon problèmes assurés.

----------

## init1

Salut,

La carte est récente quand même, et les 75FPS sont une valeur maximale, qui varie, 50 60 70 etc

pour les warning, ok.

bon les réglages en jeu sont beaucoup mieux maintenant, s'il n' ya rien à faire cela ne fait rien, jetesterai avec spring un de ces 4 afin de pouvoir juger  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Le driver radeonhd à été renommé en radeon ou c'est une erreur dans le xorg.conf posté plus haut? 

Parce que une ati HD jusque là c'est le driver radeonhd qui est (était?) nécessaire.

----------

## init1

Effectivement je l'ai renommé en radeon car j'avais lu ou cru entendre que radeon marchait mieux ou je ne sais plus pour quelle raison, je n'ai pas essayé radeonhd même s'il est dans mon make.conf, cela change t'il quelque chose ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *init1 wrote:*   

> Effectivement je l'ai renommé en radeon car j'avais lu ou cru entendre que radeon marchait mieux ou je ne sais plus pour quelle raison, je n'ai pas essayé radeonhd même s'il est dans mon make.conf, cela change t'il quelque chose ?

 

Vu que ces 2 drivers gèrent des chips différents, oui ça change quelque chose.

----------

## init1

Je viens d'essayer et radeonhd me sort un écran noir après startx, radeon fonctionne parfaitement. J'en conclu que radeon est adapté ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *init1 wrote:*   

> Je viens d'essayer et radeonhd me sort un écran noir après startx, radeon fonctionne parfaitement. J'en conclu que radeon est adapté ?

 

Rien à voir. C'est juste un soucis de configuration, faut regarder les logs de X

----------

## Magic Banana

Non, garde "radeon". Radeonhd c'est du passé. Ce pilote assurait l'intérim mais, maintenant, radeon a toutes les fonctionnalités de radeonhd et d'autres.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Non, garde "radeon". Radeonhd c'est du passé. Ce pilote assurait l'intérim mais, maintenant, radeon a toutes les fonctionnalités de radeonhd et d'autres.

 

Ah ok ça a changé donc!

----------

## init1

Ah ok, donc le sujet est résolu à moins d'avoir d'autres avis.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Même si glxgears n'est pas un bench j'ai quand même avec une Radeon HD 4670:

```
glxgears

Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be

approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.

9041 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1807.418 FPS

12078 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2414.579 FPS

12214 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2442.779 FPS

12063 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2411.530 FPS

12043 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2405.326 FPS

12116 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2423.103 FPS
```

Mon xorg.conf

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        #InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        #InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        #FontPath     "built-ins"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "wfb"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

        Load  "extmod"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

        #Load  "xtrap"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

        Load  "type1"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

EndSection                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

#Section "InputDevice"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

#       Identifier  "Keyboard0"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

#       Driver      "kbd"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

#       Option  "XkbRules"  "xorg"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

#       Option  "XkbModel"  "pc105"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

#       Option  "XkbLayout" "fr-latin9"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

#EndSection                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

#Section "InputDevice"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

#       Identifier  "Mouse0"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

#       Driver      "mouse"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

#       Option      "Protocol" "auto"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

#       Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

#       Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

#EndSection                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

Section "Monitor"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        #Driver      "radeonhd"

        Driver     "radeon"

        Option          "DRI"  "on"

        Option          "AccelMethod" "UXA"

        #Option     "NoLogo"  "True"

        #Option "BackingStore" "True"

        #Option "RenderAccel" "True"

        #Option "TripleBuffer" "True"

        Option "DPMS" "True"

        #Option "AccelMethod" "XAA"

        #Option        "VideoOverlay" "on"

        #Option         "Coolbits" "1"

        #Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        #VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        #BoardName   "C51G [GeForce 6100]"

        #BusID       "PCI:0:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth  24

        SubSection "Display"

                #Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                #modes  "1680x1050" "1920x1200" "1680x1050" 

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        #Option         "RENDER" "Enable"

        Option  "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "DontZap" "False"

        Option "AIGLX" "On"

        #Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode            0666

EndSection
```

Je suis en gentoo testing donc derniere version de xorg et de mesa

----------

## init1

salut man in the hill c'est effectivement interressant, je prends ton xorg.conf et je teste dans les prochains temps (je pars bientôt en vacances)... je note pas mal d'option/ajouts supplémentaires dans ton xorg.conf, à tester donc, merci

----------

## init1

man the hill j'ai testé tes options que je n'avais pas mises pour la plupart et cela ne chance rien, c'est donc surement la version de xorg et de mesa qui influe ?

Peut tu me dire quelles sont les versions de :

xorg-server

mesa

driver libre radeon

merci

----------

## man in the hill

 *init1 wrote:*   

> man the hill j'ai testé tes options que je n'avais pas mises pour la plupart et cela ne chance rien, c'est donc surement la version de xorg et de mesa qui influe ?
> 
> Peut tu me dire quelles sont les versions de :
> 
> xorg-server
> ...

 

```
emerge -pv mesa xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.8.2  USE="motif nptl xcb -debug (-gallium) -pic (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -mach64 -mga -none -nouveau -r128 -radeonhd* -savage -sis -svga -tdfx -via" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.2  USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -hal -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 0 kB
```

J'ai activé le driver radeon ds le kernel ainsi que modesetting

J'ai  rajouté ds mon grub.conf l'option radeon.modeset=1 ds la ligne kernel:

```
kernel /boot/vanilla35-rc6  root=/dev/sda1  radeon.modeset=1 raid=noautodetect
```

Je suis en gentoo testing donc avec le dernier paquets ...

----------

## init1

Ok man in the hill, j'i aussi rademon.modeset=1 dans grub.conf

effectivement c'est des versions up to date, merci man in the hill.

----------

